# Having trouble burning!



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

Im having so much trouble when burning a cd it is driving me nuts.

I have a toshiba laptop that burns cd's and dvd's. It uses a 
matchita dvd-ram uj-830s.

It burns dvd's fine, and wma cd's burn also but can sometimes give me trouble. The real problem come when I try to burn mp3 cd's. My computer stops the burning process after it starts and then tell me there was a problem and that it failed.

Usually when my comp first boots up it shows a window that says somthing about 2 writing types and that I can only enable either cd's to burn or dvd's. I havent seen it latley and I tryed to restard my pc to see it if would come up but it didnt.

I tried using nero and it seemed to be just the same as sonic record live. Only once did nero seem to successfully be writting an mp3 cd and then stopped at the very end. every other time they stop shortly after they begin.

I copied an error report on nero:

E

1A33-9389-2340-5633-1435-2134

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 10/26/2004 6:35:34 PM 
Nero Version: 6.6.0.16
Internal Version: 6, 6, 0, 16b
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S>Version: 1.00 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.16
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM: <MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S >Version: 1.00 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.16
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : TOSHIBA MK8026GAX atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S D: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 511MB (523568kB)
Free physical memory: 78MB (80740kB)
Memory in use : 84 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

19.11.2005
CD-ROM (ISO)
10:18:36 PM	#1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6356
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : TAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

10:18:36 PM	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 2948
MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S
Buffer underrun protection activated

10:18:37 PM	#3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

10:18:37 PM	#4 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S running

10:18:37 PM	#5 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3309
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

10:18:37 PM	#6 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3233
Turn on Track-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

10:18:37 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 270
Last possible write address on media: 359845 ( 79:59.70)
Last address to be written: 327596 ( 72:49.71)

10:18:37 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 282
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

10:18:37 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2483
Recorder: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S;
CDR code: 00 97 26 66; OSJ entry from: CMC Magnetics Corporation
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: D0 00 98, 2: 61 1A 42 (LI 97:26.66), 3: 4F 3B 47 (LO 79:59.71)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 00 (invalid), 2: 00 00 00 (invalid), 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

10:18:37 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 448
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

10:18:37 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 838
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 327597 (327597) = #327597/72:47.72
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 327595 blocks [MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S]
--------------------------------------------------------------

10:18:37 PM	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1051
Prepare recorder [MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S] for write in TAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 307200 671225856, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
327597 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

10:18:37 PM	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1119
Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 327597 -> 327595.

10:18:38 PM	#14 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files started

10:18:38 PM	#15 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4120
Cache writing successful.

10:18:38 PM	#16 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files completed

10:18:38 PM	#17 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process started at 24x (3,600 KB/s)

10:18:38 PM	#18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2654
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

10:18:38 PM	#19 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21708
Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON

10:18:53 PM	#20 SCSI -1106 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1434
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0B260000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x01 0xE0 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0xF1 0x00 0x03 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x15 0x12 0x73 0x03

10:18:53 PM	#21 CDR -1106 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Power calibration error

10:18:53 PM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

10:18:53 PM	#23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

10:18:53 PM	#24 CDR -201 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 200
Invalid write state
MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-830S\H1 T0

10:18:53 PM	#25 TRANSFER -18 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 200
Could not perform EndTrack

10:18:53 PM	#26 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16352
<MAT****ADVD-RAM UJ-830S > start Close Session

10:18:53 PM	#27 SCSI -1106 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1180
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x5B 0x01 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x15 0x12 0x73 0x03

10:18:53 PM	#28 CDR -1106 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 249
Power calibration error

10:18:53 PM	#29 TRANSFER -19 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 249
Could not perform Fixation

10:18:53 PM	#30 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 258
falling back to disc fixation

10:18:53 PM	#31 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process failed at 24x (3,600 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\CDRALW2K.SYS': Ver=6.2.0.132 , size=24698 bytes, created 10/22/2003 10:15:02 PM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.03a, size=20512 bytes, created 6/16/2004 4:03:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 8/4/2004 12:59:42 AM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

please help, this is really a pain in the butt.


----------



## cjthib (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a new Toshiba that burns CD's and DVD's......I had trouble burning CD's and I had to go into my computer.....right click on the D drive and enable it to burn CD's. It usually goes right back to burning DVD's when I close. I don't know if this is the same problem you are having but I hope this works.....cjthib


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

cjthib said:


> I have a new Toshiba that burns CD's and DVD's......I had trouble burning CD's and I had to go into my computer.....right click on the D drive and enable it to burn CD's. It usually goes right back to burning DVD's when I close. I don't know if this is the same problem you are having but I hope this works.....cjthib


I know exactly what you mean, and I did go into drive d and enabled it but it still wouldnt work, I even tried the dragg/drop method and it just fails half way thru. Thanks for the attempt. Any other tips/suggestions?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

I noticed in your first post a 'Power Calibration Error'. So i decided to search a bit for you regarding this. This is what i came up with.

1. Try different types of media(disks used)
2. Clean out the drive with a cleaner purchased at your local video store or with compressed air.
3. Replace the drive.

Sorry to be so vague but apparently this error has multiple solutions.


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

GripS said:


> I noticed in your first post a 'Power Calibration Error'. So i decided to search a bit for you regarding this. This is what i came up with.
> 
> 1. Try different types of media(disks used)
> 2. Clean out the drive with a cleaner purchased at your local video store or with compressed air.
> ...


Thanks grips. I have not yet cleaned out the drive but I will try that. As for different types of media, I have tried a few different types but have not had any luck.

It burns wma cd's and dvd's but not mp3 cd's.

when I use windows cd writing wizard it just explains that there was an error in the writing process. The disc you have attempted to write may no longer be usable. Talk about super annoying.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

If all else fails as a last resort before replacing the drive you might check for a firmware update as well.


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

No luck, tried with yet another disk and no luck. The problem comes when the cd writing wizard is preparing to close/finalize the disk. I then brings the error message up that there was a problem wriing the disk and it may not be usefull anymore.


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

Any body at all? This is a life/death matter lol.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I presume you know that MP3's should be treated as standard data files. If you're trying to create audio CD's from the MP3's, perhaps you have a decoder issue with your burning software.

Have you tried different burning software? Here's a couple of free ones.

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP


----------



## DEVO59 (Nov 27, 2005)

have the same problem no hair left will not burn anything read anything don't know a lot about problems on computers you have helped a new boy cheers


----------



## maximilien (Dec 4, 2005)

Try disabling the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service. Maybe it will help you...


----------

